# The Knife Making Process- Sharpening In Sakai



## JBroida (Nov 5, 2012)

a photo gallery
(can also be found on facebook here: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151155615028860.463751.369479678859&type=1 )


----------



## Jmadams13 (Nov 5, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 5, 2012)

Great photos, Jon.


----------



## Crothcipt (Nov 5, 2012)

That is cool process. Really love the jig to hold the blade steady.


----------



## Benuser (Nov 5, 2012)

Great pix. Very interesting how the various parts are being sharpened.


----------



## steeley (Nov 6, 2012)

You have a great eye you could sell those.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 6, 2012)

we actually sell canvas prints of a lot of the photos in the store

speaking of, if anyone wants to order a print of something, let me know.


----------



## steeley (Nov 6, 2012)

I did not know that , another reason to go to JKI.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 6, 2012)

yeah... our canvas prints are kind of large and thus a pain to ship, but if anyone is interested, we can order various sizes and various types of prints


----------



## daveb (Nov 6, 2012)

How do you get from:





To:




My singles are starting to get a mirror finish between shig and lamination line. Would prefer the satin (prob wrong term) finish.

Stones are 2k gesshin to 5K rika. 

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## JBroida (Nov 6, 2012)

note the natural stone in the picture before the last


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 7, 2012)

daveb said:


> How do you get from:
> 
> View attachment 11291
> 
> ...



try a King 800, before the other stones. it won't be quite like that, but it'll likely create more contrast.


----------



## JasonD (Nov 9, 2012)

In the picture with the cracked up white wheel (about halfway down), is that a typical thickness of an unfinished yanagiba? It seems really thick!


----------



## JBroida (Nov 9, 2012)

no... thats not the same knife... that was a deba just sitting there


----------

